# Watches always photographed at time = 10:10



## Damm1t (Jan 17, 2012)

Why are watches frequently photographed with the time at 10:10? Of course this is most typical in advertisements... for example right now there's a l1nde weredel1n watch advert at the top of my screen and the watch shows 10:10. I also see it in online catalogs, billboards, you name it... it's always 10:10 in marketing land. 

So is this purely aesthetic? or does it have to do with the internal workings of the watch?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

So as not to cover the brand name and/or logo.|>


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

It's little known, though well established, that Abraham-Louis Bréguet was born at precisely 10:10am on the 10th of January, 1747. Swiss watch manufacturers pay respect to Bréguet through this subtle gesture, by setting the time to 10:10 on their timepieces in advertisement.

Or what Mr Rick said above, that works too.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## Mr Watches (Jan 16, 2012)

:-!:-!


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

One is to not cover te brand,second one is to have a check mark or happy face( V ) .Another one would be the watche were release at that time.


----------



## G-ShowOff (Oct 25, 2010)

The hands look nice at those position also you can read the manufacturer on the face of the watch...Duh:-d


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, clear view of the logo or other detail. I don't always put them at 10:10, put normally pretty close.
I also (when I remember to do so...) put the second hand at :42ish


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

It also looks more balanced. Put the hands at 08:20 and you'll see what I mean :-d


----------



## nickalew (Jan 24, 2012)

portauto said:


> It's little known, though well established, that Abraham-Louis Bréguet was born at precisely 10:10am on the 10th of January, 1747. Swiss watch manufacturers pay respect to Bréguet through this subtle gesture, by setting the time to 10:10 on their timepieces in advertisement.
> 
> Or what Mr Rick said above, that works too.
> 
> ...


Wow, great info to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

nickalew said:


> Wow, great info to know! Thanks for sharing!


Some subtle humour right there.. take with a grain of salt 

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

The convention was originally 10:08 so as not to cover any of the markers while still providing balance to the face and not obstructing the date display. This changes with chronographs depending on label and sub dial placement. For many years it was also customary to use "8" in the date window as its a complete and balanced shape. 

When I shoot 3 handers I try for 10:08 with the second hand somewhere between 35 and 45, nicely divides the dial and no hand is too close or overlapping another. I have never bothered to set the date to 8, lazy I suppose.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Every AD that I talked to ,that knew what they were talking about, when asked that question suggested that the dial is set that way so that the watch could smile at you.


----------

